# Dresser Display



## PhilaJDH (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Cleaned up my little dresser display the other day and decided to snap some photos this morning. Mostly Philly squats here with some other stuff thrown in. Let me know if you want some close ups.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Apr 10, 2013)

#2


----------



## PhilaJDH (Apr 10, 2013)

#3


----------



## PhilaJDH (Apr 10, 2013)

#4


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 10, 2013)

Real nice group of treasures!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good.  Of course we want close-ups!


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 12, 2013)

Love that cobalt with the star on it.

 PD


----------

